
Can you help the Operations Working Group? - sohkamyung
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2019/06/21/help-the-owg/
======
ravedave5
Poking through the stuff there feels pretty old school. I'm a
docker/kubernetes/cloud guy. Not seeing much for how I could contribute.

